

How to Avoid Huge Ships - bhartzer
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0870334336

======
jfoks
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Avoid_Huge_Ships](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Avoid_Huge_Ships)

